# Humpty Dumpty analysis



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)

Ebmaj7 Dmaj7 F#maj7 Fmaj7 A7alt Bbmaj7 Bbmin7

I play Eb lydian D lydian F# lydian F lydian Lydian dominant Bb lydian Bb dorian.

some suggestions ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm lost. lol.










Can you post a clip/vid? So that I can hear it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If I make some suggestions, will you answer some of my questions about Italian wine? ...seriously!!??


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Try scales based on chord substitutions.


----------



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't drink wine


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rudj said:


> I don't drink wine


In all fairness, I don't really know much music theory ...but it was worth a try.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If I had to compose a solo to that, I'd throw the scales out the window and play to the chord notes and bend/slide into the changes


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> If I had to compose a solo to that, I'd throw the scales out the window and play to the chord notes and bend/slide into the changes


I agree or play a chromatic passage for the first 4 chords landing on the Bb minor. OP, you've allocated the typical mode to each chord which would be heavy playing if the chord changes are quick (something like "Giant Steps"). What is the tempo?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

rudj said:


> Ebmaj7 Dmaj7 F#maj7 Fmaj7 A7alt Bbmaj7 Bbmin7
> 
> I play Eb lydian D lydian F# lydian F lydian Lydian dominant Bb lydian Bb dorian.
> 
> some suggestions ?


Here is my hack attempt at what i tried to convey above.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fjazz-chord-test


----------

